# Hyde Telescopic Spray Extention Poles



## WestCanada (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello, does anyone know if Hyde Telescopic Spray Extention Poles are comparable with Titan Airless Sprayers ?

I am shopping around for a reasonable prices 7.5"-12" extension.

I've found 2 models so far that look good:

Hyde Quick Reach Telescopic SP Pole - 7.5 to 12 Ft
or HYDE Advanced RVT Spray System - 7.5 to 12 Ft

I will be using the extension mainly for exterior walls.
The gun on the Quick Reach just looks like its plastic.
Where as the RVT seems like it attaches to the titan gun...

Does anyone recommend Hyde, or have any other recommendations?

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just bought a Hyde spray wand. It was sort of a rusty orange color and not too far up the pole was a grip you could pull on and it would swivel the end of the housing/tip to change angle....

only problem was for me I could not get it to operate appropriately or easily...so it get returned.

I have an old school on that does not move...but works ok on large areas unlike a closet.

I have to order one probably from graco as this area does not seem to offer up spraying items....

I want one with a moveable end piece so when I am in closet space, I can move directions.

so for me it was no good on the Hyde extension wand!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Got a couple of them. No problems to speak of, though they do take a little getting used to. What I really like about them is you can get the roller attachment where the gun shoots either on or next to the roller.....and you can use any 9" roller cover you want. Don't have to buy those ones with the holes in the sleeve. I've used just about every style of roller cover with it and really like it. Great for commercial jobs or house where you have alot of vertical siding. How much ar ethey asking for it up there?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Got a couple of them. No problems to speak of, though they do take a little getting used to. What I really like about them is you can get the roller attachment where the gun shoots either on or next to the roller.....and you can use any 9" roller cover you want. Don't have to buy those ones with the holes in the sleeve. I've used just about every style of roller cover with it and really like it. Great for commercial jobs or house where you have alot of vertical siding. How much ar ethey asking for it up there?


Looks like that backroller attatchment might fit any pole gun...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

It probably does.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Got mine for $150.

It looks just like the photo but not a place for the roller attachment unless I overlooked that. It looked like it was going to be a great item...but when I have to fool around to long with something.....I get frustrated....either I can hand tighten it or put the vise grips to it gently or else it goes back to the store for something else.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazon deal of the day... Hyde 5' extension $59

Amazon.com: Hyde Tools 28210 QuickReach Fixed Pole, 5-Feet: Home Improvement

I just bought one for an upcoming job. Hopefully its worth it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

these are cool







the head swivels


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Those would be great for gutters. Just get your spraybitch to hold the shields and away you go!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/special-offers/probuy/sw-pro-probuy-swf.html

SW has these poles on sale for 100.00 bucks. Never seen them this cheap before. If you have not used one of these before it will quickly turn into one of your most favorite money making tools. Well worth the small investment.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/special-offers/probuy/sw-pro-probuy-swf.html
> 
> SW has these poles on sale for 100.00 bucks. Never seen them this cheap before. If you have not used one of these before it will quickly turn into one of your most favorite money making tools. Well worth the small investment.


I believe they are being discontinued from the SW plan-o-gram, hence the great price. They are a little top heavy when fully extended, but nice that you pull the gun right off and keep spraying the low stuff without taking off an extension.


----------

